# Effexor Causing Constipation



## dlt647

I am on week 3 of Effexor and have to say my anxiety is so much better. My husband and other members of my family have noticed a big improvement in my mood. The only problem now is that it is causing constipation. I have suffered with IBS-C for several years and was getting it under control through diet and Zelnorm. Now, since starting the Effexor, it feels like I am having more trouble going. I am still taking the Zelnorm, but it isn't as effective. I cannot increase fiber in my diet because that is a major trigger for my IBS for bloating and pain. Has anyone else experienced this and, if so, does it get better once you have been on the medication for a while?


----------



## squeaker

Hi dlt647.Yes the Effexor will usually cause consitipation. Unfortunately, in my case, it did not get better as time went on. Things that helped included the usual things that help constipation, lots of water, fiber and for me, Zelnorm. I hope the C gets better becuase Effexor is an excellent drug for anxiety (as well as depression). Good luck!Squeaker


----------



## 2btrue

HI,Unfortunately I too had the same problem taking Effexor, my constipation got so much worse and continued that wayThere is a new antidepressant on the market similar to Effexor which may not be as constipating - I havent tried it yet, its called cymbalta. You may want to look up www.cymbalta.com to get more details. It just came out about 2 months ago.


----------



## stefdoe

dlt,It did happen to me for a week or two, but now I'm pretty regular. However, I have a couple vices that get things moving. I drink coffee and chew nicotine gum. I also eat cereal w/ rice milk in the morning, but I realize you can't have fiber, so that doesn't help you. I have UC, and I use medicated enemas at night. With the combination of these things, I have an urgent BM in the morning. Can you drink Coffee or something caffeinated? Also, have you tried Citracel(sp?)?. I know you said fiber is a problem, but I've heard that one causes less gas. I couldn't do it but I have UC too, although I haven't tried it since I've been on effexor. I know it's tough b/c our diets have to be so restrictive.One of my friends in Atlanta drinks some herbal tea. I think it's called Sienna or something (I don't think it has caffeine). She told me even as a child she would get constipated for a week or two at a time. I can check with her about the name, and get back with you.Also, my sister-in-law told me one time another recipe. Don't know if it works and sounds a little weird. Take half of a fresh lemon and squeeze the juice out of it into a cup. Then fill up the rest with water and heat it in the microwave. Might be worth a try, but I don't know just sounds weird. I'll check with my friend in Atlanta.


----------



## dlt647

Squeaker - I really do like the Effexor. Once I got over the initial side effects, things really improved. My husband cannot believe the difference. I don't stress out about every little thing now. 2btrue - I see my doctor for a followup in November so I'll ask her about the new drug. My problem is mostly anxiety, which ended up causing depression. I just worry excessively about everything!stefdoe - Thank you for all the information. I really do hate having such a restrictive diet. I know I am allergic to dairy because I was tested. The gluten free diet I figured out on my own. I kept noticing my symptoms were worse if I had a bagel or something like that so I decided to go gluten free. The pain and bloating went away within a couple weeks. It was such a relief. Every so often I try something (like I shared a beer with my husband at a concert last week and for two days afterward, I had the typical lower left abdominal pain) but realize I feel better without it. I was taking half a 6 mg. tablet of Zelnorm in the morning and it did cause diarrhea every so often, but now I am up to a whole 6 mg. and am lucky if I can go a little bit. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## Rowe2

I've been on Effexor for almost one year now, and before I was troubled with constipation all the time. Now, I am almost never constipated. It is a great medication for anxiety/depression, but the best results are not dying from the spasms of IBS.


----------



## stefdoe

Dlt, I bet excercising would help with constipation (I think). It's suppose to be good for stress reduction. Can't say I excercise enough myself, but I'm sure I should.this is what my friend said:What I drink is called Super Dieter's Tea. It's available at most health food stores. We had one close to the house but they closed. Then I found it at the GNC also, but they had limited choices. Now I get on line and order it. She can try http://www.betterlife.com/brand.html?brand_id=28 It seems to have good prices. My favorite flavors are the Apricot, Cranberry, Lemon Mint and Tropical Fruit. I haven't tried the Irish Cream and I don't like the Original at all. The herb that is in it that is a laxative is senna. I have been drinking it since about 1990. Also tell her that if she just puts Super Dieter's Tea in her search she'll get all kinds of sites and the company that makes it is Natrol.


----------



## stefdoe

One last thing, I posted this on a different thread that may help you too. I realize it says don't use laxatives, but I think the tea my friend uses is technically an herb. Tips for Preventing ConstipationPrevention is the best approach to most bowel problems and can be successful in keeping your bowels regular. To prevent constipation: ï¿½ Identify your normal bowel habits and do not rely on laxatives.ï¿½ Eat a well-balanced diet, including grains, fruits, vegetables and add unprocessed bran. ï¿½ Drink plenty of water. ï¿½ Exercise regularly even if its walking in the mall or walking your dog. ï¿½ Allow for scheduled time (20 to 30 minutes) after breakfast or dinner to have an undisturbed bowel movement. ï¿½ Never ignore your urge to defecate. Good Advice!! To help you have regular bowel movements, follow these steps: Step 1. Try to have a bowel movement in a private place and after a meal, such as breakfast. Both eating and the smell of appetizing foods can cause your bowels to move. Step 2. Drink something warm with your breakfast, such as warm water. This will help the bowels to move. Step 3. Sit on the toilet or bedside commode 20 minutes after eating breakfast. Step 4. Put your feet up on a footstool and push your body forward a little while on the commode. Step 5. Massage or rub your lower stomach to push the bowel movement into your rectum. Step 6. Have patience -- it may take about 20 to 30 minutes for you to have a bowel movement. Step 7. Use Glycerin or Dulcolax suppository, if necessary, to make it easy to move your bowels. Insert a bisacodyl or glycerine suppository in your rectum within 1 hour before breakfast. Place suppository against the rectum wall and administer daily until a consistent bowel pattern is identified. Step 8. Put a lubricated (with K-Y Jelly) finger in your rectum, if necessary, to help your bowels move. Wash hands before and after doing this. http://www.seekwellness.com/incontinence/bowel.htm


----------

